

Cloudrino is giving away free cloud VPS servers for life - stereokai
https://www.cloudrino.net/?ref=10266

======
stereokai
All you need to do is sign up and wait in line. Disclaimer: this link is my
referral link and will bump me up the waiting list. You can sign in and create
your link too :)

